
Microsoft shows fruits of Xamarin acquisition with Visual Studio integration - insulanian
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3050363/microsoft-shows-fruits-of-xamarin-acquisition-with-visual-studio-integration-and-more.html
======
MaddoScientisto
Right now xamarin is offered "for free" in the vs2015 install but the catch is
that it only allows making apps under a certain size (and no xamarin forms),
still requiring the pricy offers for the full functionality. Now the article
(or perhaps even microsoft) is just vague with this whole "integrated in
visual studio" stuff. For all we know they could still require a license for
anything that aren't really small apps.

I'd like to figure out if this is going to be the case or if there will be a
way for even hobbist users to do something useful with xamarin with the new
stuff, there's not enough info to know right now though

